# Bacon is there anything you can't do?



## IdahoCynth (Dec 24, 2007)

I found this page today and wanted to share it.. I lol'ed

Bacon genus! Check out this guys 3 bacon creations.


http://www.speakeasy.org/~sjmaks/


The bacon cereal nearly made me gag


----------



## J34 (Dec 24, 2007)

Bacon is awesome!!!:eat1:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Dec 24, 2007)

Yikes on so many levels. The bacon burger is something that I'd probably bite into for curiosity reasons, but everything else...yikes...just yikes!

White bread and 22 slices of bacon= Ay Dios Mio!(and I'm an atheist)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 24, 2007)

OK, the pics of the bacon cereal made me a little nauseous


----------



## toni (Dec 24, 2007)

I chose the low-sodium variety for its health benefits <---- That made me laugh lol  

The bacon sandwich looked too dry for me
with the right amount of mayo, I would def eat it

I would bite into the bacon burger...looked good to me, would love to feel the texture of the whole thing.

The ranch and bacon cereal thing didnt seem too bad...I LOVE BACON :batting:


----------



## love dubh (Dec 24, 2007)

Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies.

I've heard good things surprisingly. It's the smokiness of the bacon combined with the chocolate that makes this an experience.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 24, 2007)

I like bacon mostly as a seasoning. It's great to season cooked green vegetables with...and of course you can't make good cream gravy without using bacon. 

As for eating it on everything, like burgers and crepes and burritos and mushrooms and shrimp and nachos and scallops and pizza and peanut butter sandwiches, and so on..I don't get it. 

To me, putting bacon on a double cheeseburger is sort of like topping your pizza with a hot dog! A contrivance of pure gluttony with no culinary basis.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> A contrivance of pure gluttony with no culinary basis.



That describes about 99.9% of my fantasy food choices. And who are you to judge, Paul Delacroix????!!!?!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 24, 2007)

I will NOT click on that link...no sireeee..I likes me bacon...naked...slice after slice of Farmland brand pig...


my mouth...it squirts....

bacon..sweet, salty lover....


mmmmm


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 24, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I will NOT click on that link...no sireeee..I likes me bacon...naked...slice after slice of Farmland brand pig...
> 
> 
> my mouth...it squirts....
> ...



I love crispy (nearly burnt) slices of bacon twixt slices of soft, pillowy white bread. No condiments for me....the drippy bacon grease serves just fine as seasoning.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 24, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> That describes about 99.9% of my fantasy food choices. And who are you to judge, Paul Delacroix????!!!?!



Oh, okay. Bacon-snooty me.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 24, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I love crispy (nearly burnt) slices of bacon twixt slices of soft, pillowy white bread. No condiments for me....the drippy bacon grease serves just fine as seasoning.




Noooooooooooooooo ...no crispy bacon!!!!!!

Not flaccid..but...NOT crispy...my mouth...rejects the very idea!!!!!

ptttoooooey


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I like bacon mostly as a seasoning. It's great to season cooked green vegetables with...and of course you can't make good cream gravy without using bacon.
> 
> As for eating it on everything, like burgers and crepes and burritos and mushrooms and shrimp and nachos and scallops and pizza and peanut butter sandwiches, and so on..I don't get it.
> 
> To me, putting bacon on a double cheeseburger is sort of like topping your pizza with a hot dog! A contrivance of pure gluttony with no culinary basis.



I don't disagree - but I will order it anyhow. Then I deconstruct and eat it separately. It becomes a bacon side dish.


----------



## Friday (Dec 24, 2007)

Couldn't get past the flour and chemical slices in the first one. Let's skip it and just eat BACON.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 24, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I love crispy (nearly burnt) slices of bacon twixt slices of soft, pillowy white bread. No condiments for me....the drippy bacon grease serves just fine as seasoning.



During the golden years of his retirement, my late father lived entirely on crispy (nearly burnt) bacon, white bread, and Metamucil. One time when he was in the hospital (where he was a frequent visitor) his breakfast bacon was not crispy (nearly burnt) enough to suit his taste. That gentleman marched down to the hospital kitchen in his hospital johnnie, displaying his nether portions to all interested visitors, and clutching the offending bacon in his fist. Arriving at the kitchen, he flourished the bacon, demanding, "Do you call this CRISP bacon?" It is not recorded whether anyone replied; I wouldn't have.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 24, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> During the golden years of his retirement, my late father lived entirely on crispy (nearly burnt) bacon, white bread, and Metamucil. One time when he was in the hospital (where he was a frequent visitor) his breakfast bacon was not crispy (nearly burnt) enough to suit his taste. That gentleman marched down to the hospital kitchen in his hospital johnnie, displaying his nether portions to all interested visitors, and clutching the offending bacon in his fist. Arriving at the kitchen, he flourished the bacon, demanding, "Do you call this CRISP bacon?" It is not recorded whether anyone replied; I wouldn't have.



I think bacon is kinda like iced tea--if it's beige, it's not right--if it's brown, it's overdone--if it's orange, it's just right.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 25, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> During the golden years of his retirement, my late father lived entirely on crispy (nearly burnt) bacon, white bread, and Metamucil. One time when he was in the hospital (where he was a frequent visitor) his breakfast bacon was not crispy (nearly burnt) enough to suit his taste. That gentleman marched down to the hospital kitchen in his hospital johnnie, displaying his nether portions to all interested visitors, and clutching the offending bacon in his fist. Arriving at the kitchen, he flourished the bacon, demanding, "Do you call this CRISP bacon?" It is not recorded whether anyone replied; I wouldn't have.



Oh, Lord, I would have replied. I would have had a very difficult time keeping a straight face *while* responding (sincerely) to his concern, but ohhhh would I have replied. That would have been a sight to see ... one for the memory book! 

P.S. I'm not sure that I'd have been an 'interested visitor', though


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 25, 2007)

Naa... I changed my mind. Haha.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2007)

mmm bacon..i love bacon, everyone should love bacon..crispy, chewy, covered in tomato sauce or plain...mmm *eyes go glassy*

i had the best bacon sarnie this morning, lea n perrins with buttered bread, tomato ketchup with a splodge of brown on the side with 3 bits of bacon, yes THREE bits of bacon *heavenly*


----------



## Risible (Dec 25, 2007)

No - just ... no.

The only tempting thing in all three recipes was that big pitcher of ice water. That looks mighty good.

Have you ever had turkey bacon? That's just the worst, IMO. What would you rather have, a turkey baconburger burger or the baconburger burger with bacon in our favorite new website here?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2007)

Risible said:


> No - just ... no.
> 
> The only tempting thing in all three recipes was that big pitcher of ice water. That looks mighty good.
> 
> Have you ever had turkey bacon? That's just the worst, IMO. What would you rather have, a turkey baconburger burger or the baconburger burger with bacon in our favorite new website here?




haha id have to agree with you there, but bacon sarnies you make yourselves are just YUMMO! id rather have a good homemade bacon sarnie than anything on that website lol his bacon doesnt look very nice...

even worse then that is the meat free bacon that they do for vegitarians (in the UK they do i dont know about in the US), i had it not so long ago and i was in hysterics because maybe it wasnt cooked right but it was so hard and unedible that you could bang it on the table and itd make the grossest sound ever and still look exactly the same..weird bacon..


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 25, 2007)

A local burger bar sells a BLT that is mostly bacon (its well done, but not crispy, so we figure they bake it), thick slices of tomato, shredded lettuce and mayo. :eat2:


----------



## Jasminium (Dec 25, 2007)

Someone send me this link the other day. This place in Snoot, Texas makes Chicken Friend Bacon! omg, I they need to open a place like that here.:eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfbTO0GlONU


----------



## AC4400CW (Dec 26, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHH...bacon! Only one things smells like bacon and that's bacon! Bacon - nature's perfect food!!!!

The mere mention of it elicits some uncontrollable Pavlovian response and turns me into the dog from the Beggin' Strips commercial. Damn, I didn't need to look at this thread this close to bedtime.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 26, 2007)

Just_Jen said:


> mmm bacon..i love bacon, everyone should love bacon..crispy, chewy, covered in tomato sauce or plain...mmm *eyes go glassy*
> 
> i had the best bacon sarnie this morning, lea n perrins with buttered bread, tomato ketchup with a splodge of brown on the side with 3 bits of bacon, yes THREE bits of bacon *heavenly*



Never had worcestershire on a bacon sandwich before--sounds interesting.

Like the term 'sarnie'--I never heard that before this post!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 26, 2007)

Jasminium said:


> Someone send me this link the other day. This place in Snoot, Texas makes Chicken Friend Bacon! omg, I they need to open a place like that here.:eat2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfbTO0GlONU



I'm going to try the chicken-fried bacon out of curiosity...Snook, Texas is only about 100 miles from where I live.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2007)

AC4400CW said:


> OOOOOOOOOHHHHHH...bacon! Only one things smells like bacon and that's bacon! Bacon - nature's perfect food!!!!
> 
> The mere mention of it elicits some uncontrollable Pavlovian response and turns me into the dog from the Beggin' Strips commercial. Damn, I didn't need to look at this thread this close to bedtime.



mmmmi must admit i get the pavlovian response from even the mere mention of bacon..i was going to be having a morning chilling in bed but now i think im going to have to go hunt down some bacon..yummo!!




Paul Delacroix said:


> Never had worcestershire on a bacon sandwich before--sounds interesting.
> 
> Like the term 'sarnie'--I never heard that before this post!



you've never heard the term sarnie before?! heh maybe it's a british thing? how many other people out there say sarnie, raise your hands! 

mmm worcestershire sauche on bacon sarnie is soooo delish!! my ex made me a bacon sarnie with it and ever since its not the same without. with all the different blobs (what an awful word..) or sauce, the different taste sensations make it like a 'gasm in your mouth...MMM


----------



## Risible (Dec 26, 2007)

Jasminium said:


> Someone send me this link the other day. This place in Snoot, Texas makes Chicken Friend Bacon! omg, I they need to open a place like that here.:eat2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfbTO0GlONU



I loved it when the one girl sampled the c-f-bacon and says, "Good, but it needs salt." 



Just_Jen said:


> mmmmi must admit i get the pavlovian response from even the mere mention of bacon..i was going to be having a morning chilling in bed but now i think im going to have to go hunt down some bacon..yummo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've never heard of sarnie either. Hey Paul, I use worcester sauce in most every dinner dish I make, I stir it in with the salt and pepper in soups, stews, sauces, etc. It's a great flavor booster.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 26, 2007)

I've heard the term 'sarny' for sandwich, but there's another British term, too: 'butty'. I've never heard of a bacon butty, though. So, Jen, when is it a sarny and when is it a butty?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I've heard the term 'sarny' for sandwich, but there's another British term, too: 'butty'. I've never heard of a bacon butty, though. So, Jen, when is it a sarny and when is it a butty?



umm i think it depends on the type of bread..i'd use the term butty when it's used in a breadcake/bap/whatever ya wanna call it and sarnie when its in normal bread...

ahh how we british like to complitcate things!


----------



## Jasminium (Dec 26, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I'm going to try the chicken-fried bacon out of curiosity...Snook, Texas is only about 100 miles from where I live.



If you get the opportunity to go, report back to us if you can. I'd love to know if it's actually good or if they were just saying it for the cameras. 



Risible said:


> I loved it when the one girl sampled the c-f-bacon and says, "Good, but it needs salt."


 
That line cracked me up. I mean it's already deep fried, and she wants more salt. lol


----------



## k1009 (Dec 27, 2007)

I want them all.

You can never have too much bacon.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 27, 2007)

k1009 said:


> You can never have too much bacon.



well said...mmmm bacon!! dammit *is with a vegitarian atm so no bacon for jenny*


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 27, 2007)

You can't let bacon be a nanny to you tho. It's not right.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 8, 2008)

"CLEAR!" I am gonna bring this thread back from the dead.


From over at http://www.peppersandsmoke.com/bbq/deepfried/ " Our goal today - one pound of bacon, stuffed with cheese, deep-fried, topped with more cheese."


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2008)

Bacon Salt: http://www.baconsalt.com/

"Because eveything should taste like bacon."


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 10, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Bacon Salt: http://www.baconsalt.com/
> 
> "Because eveything should taste like bacon."



Do you have this Fuzzy? I am wondering 1. if its any good 2. if they are safe to order from and 3. how much is shipping if you ordered.

Thanks


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

J34 said:


> Bacon is awesome!!!:eat1:


:eat2: Agreed!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Do you have this Fuzzy? I am wondering 1. if its any good 2. if they are safe to order from and 3. how much is shipping if you ordered.
> 
> Thanks



I'm gonna guess...not so good. Here's a quote from their site: 



> Bacon Salt is a zero calorie, vegetarian, kosher certified seasoning salt that makes everything taste like real bacon.



zero calorie, vegetarian...real bacon flavor? That does not compute. But it is a great idea!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2008)

I just found the product. I am going to order some and will report.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 12, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm gonna guess...not so good. Here's a quote from their site:
> 
> 
> 
> zero calorie, vegetarian...real bacon flavor? That does not compute. But it is a great idea!



I hear you Randi, I do. But since its salt, I am holding out hope.



Fuzzy said:


> I just found the product. I am going to order some and will report.




I found it on Amazon and with my Prime account and 2 day shipping, I'll have my answer Tuesday! I'll report back with my findings


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 2, 2008)

Saw this online the other day and didn't remember seeing it on here anywhere... 






And for you bacon fans [although I have to say I think they're pretty gross]:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, I forgot my promise to report back on the Bacon Salt. Surprisingly it was better than I thought. As soon as you open the cap, you immediately can smell bacon. I wouldn't give up the real thing, but it does have a real bacon flavor, but use sparingly as it is rather salty. I've used it soups, on top of casseroles, baked potatoes and salads. I even put it in some low sodium V-8 I bought be accident. I wouldn't recommend that combo, but I am curious how it would taste sprinkled on fresh tomatoes.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 3, 2008)

This might be a boring dish to you fellow bacon lovers, but I love Bacon Waffles. (regular waffles with chopped up bacon cooked in them) OMG, very good. I have them every time I go to Our Daily Bread. It's a shame I wont live 4 blocks from it when I get back. But thank god I have a car.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 3, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This might be a boring dish to you fellow bacon lovers, but I love Bacon Waffles. (regular waffles with chopped up bacon cooked in them) OMG, very good. I have them every time I go to Our Daily Bread. It's a shame I wont live 4 blocks from it when I get back. But thank god I have a car.



Oh no, bacon waffles are great! I've been eating bacon waffles for years. My mom almost always made waffles with bacon and cheese. So much so, that I didn't know what to do when she made plain waffles. They are so easy to make, no reason you can't enjoy them any time.


----------



## Jasminium (Mar 2, 2008)

omg, this is so awesome. Bacon cups, they'll make any salad worth eating.

http://www.notmartha.org/archives/2008/02/27/bacon-cups/


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 2, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> omg, this is so awesome. Bacon cups, they'll make any salad worth eating.
> 
> http://www.notmartha.org/archives/2008/02/27/bacon-cups/



ha! Bacon bowls.. classic.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> omg, this is so awesome. Bacon cups, they'll make any salad worth eating.
> 
> http://www.notmartha.org/archives/2008/02/27/bacon-cups/



Love it love it love it!! This is something I'd really want to make and serve to company. So cool. (It doesn't hurt that I love BLTs so this looks especially good to me!)


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2008)

I want mine with potato or cheese soup in it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2008)

Friday said:


> I want mine with potato or cheese soup in it.



It doesn't look very liquid-tight. I think even the salad dressing is an issue. But I love the idea of making it a breadless BLT.


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm sending nik to the shop for some bacon shortly. I'll either have bacon and egg sandwiches or a bacon and cheese toastie!


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 16, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Oh no, bacon waffles are great! I've been eating bacon waffles for years. My mom almost always made waffles with bacon and cheese. So much so, that I didn't know what to do when she made plain waffles. They are so easy to make, no reason you can't enjoy them any time.



How about bacon and peanut butter sandwiches??? The secretary where I work told me about it and I was like WHHHHAAAAAATTTTTT????? Then I was thinking when I'm eating french toast & bacon I dip my bacon in the peanut butter & syrup on my french toast. So I tried it once and the key is not to use too much peanut butter that you drown out the bacon.......I made it more like a thick PB sandwich w/ bacon rather than you really need to make it a Bacon sandwich topped w/ peanut butter. It was actually quite tasty on buttered & toasted bread!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 17, 2008)

CandySmooch said:


> How about bacon and peanut butter sandwiches??? The secretary where I work told me about it and I was like WHHHHAAAAAATTTTTT????? Then I was thinking when I'm eating french toast & bacon I dip my bacon in the peanut butter & syrup on my french toast. So I tried it once and the key is not to use too much peanut butter that you drown out the bacon.......I made it more like a thick PB sandwich w/ bacon rather than you really need to make it a Bacon sandwich topped w/ peanut butter. It was actually quite tasty on buttered & toasted bread!



I can't say that bacon and peanut butter sound like a good mix, BUT I have been known to enjoy a peanut butter, sweet pickle and onion sandwich.


----------



## Neen (Mar 17, 2008)

Mmm bacon.. i love bacon-ketchup sandwiches, club sandwiches with nothing BUT bacon..scrambled eggs and bacon on a crunchy english muffin.. bacon cheeseburgers.. bacon stuffed mushroom caps.. bacon wrapped scallops..(the ONLY way i eat scallops).............damn good.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 1, 2008)

From the makers of Bacon Salt: Baconnaise


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 23, 2008)

I found a video on the baconnaise in the "Does it really work" section of one of our local news web sites.

You can view it here.

OH and they had one for the bacon salt too its here.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 15, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Saw this online the other day and didn't remember seeing it on here anywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



something similiar...lol omg it looks gross to me though

http://foodproof.com/photos/full/bacon-cheese-roll-1290


----------



## Jasminium (Dec 15, 2008)

This would be awesome if the bacon were cooked... 

View attachment baconbra.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2008)

Brandi said:


> something similiar...lol omg it looks gross to me though
> 
> http://foodproof.com/photos/full/bacon-cheese-roll-1290



I think it should be wrapped around scallops!


----------



## Happy FA (Dec 16, 2008)

At one of my recent visits to Le Bernardin in NYC I encountered bacon on the dessert menu. And, largely in part due to my interest being piqued by the concept of bacon ice cream I ordered the dessert. 

The dessert in question is called "Fig". It's described as Roasted Fig, Goat Cheese Parfait, Hazelnut, Red Wine Caramel, Bacon Ice Cream.

I love roasted figs, goat cheese is a favorite, but the thought of bacon ice cream just sealed the deal for me with this. And, I can report that unlike garlic ice cream (which was really gross), this was rather amazing. It was obscenely creamy and the initial mouthfeel was of silken sweet ice cream, which as the wave of flavor crested was clearly, smoothly and definitely bacony. For completeness the roasted figs were simply ethereally sweet and full bodied, and the goat cheese parfait almost cloudlike in its lightness. 

The dish worked. Of course, it was an oddly sweet deconstructed version of the classic prosciutto di parma wrapped around figs with cheese. Pork and cheese and figs, a classic triumvirate.

I happened to go back again and while I didn't order the dish I was telling my business client about it as we looked at the list of desserts(the Hazelnut dessert which I hadn't tried called me) and though he ordered the chocolate peanut dessert(really one of my all time favorites) the waiter as a "gift of the chef" brought us an order of the Fig dessert in addition. The first time I had noticed there were tiny(and I do mean tiny tiny) flecks of bacon sprinkled on the ice cream, but this time they were a bit more numerous and I could also taste a tiny crunchiness of the bacon while eating the bacon ice cream. Yeah, something to dream about.

Yes, I am a bacon fiend and I admit it.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 16, 2008)

yes, bacon can't slap my ass and call me baby.

Anyway, am I the only one here who enjoys bacon & bleu cheese sandwiches? The bloat is worth it. 

And rumaki...do you use chicken liver or water chestnuts for it? I like liver, so the taste doesn't bother me, maybe it's a personal choice thing.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 16, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> yes, bacon can't slap my ass and call me baby.



Omg I was drinking diet pepsi when I read this....and I spit on my monitor...omg too funny!!


----------



## Brandi (Dec 16, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think it should be wrapped around scallops!



yeah...but if you put a raw shrimp, and a raw chicken strip and wrap it around bacon, bake and just before being done...put sweet chili sauce on it omg soo good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy FA said:


> The dessert in question is called "Fig". It's described as Roasted Fig, Goat Cheese Parfait, Hazelnut, Red Wine Caramel, Bacon Ice Cream....



*faint*

That's all. nuff said.

Actually, no, there's more:

Want.



MissToodles said:


> And rumaki...do you use chicken liver or water chestnuts for it? I like liver, so the taste doesn't bother me, maybe it's a personal choice thing.



I use both. I thought the recipe called for it..? I should google.




Brandi said:


> yeah...but if you put a raw shrimp, and a raw chicken strip and wrap it around bacon, bake and just before being done...put sweet chili sauce on it omg soo good!



Hmmm....now that sounds realllllly good


----------



## Brandi (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion.html

omg check this out


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 5, 2009)

"...for the entire month of February, 2009, I, Michael J. Nelson *will eat nothing but bacon*. Nothing, my friends, but bacon."


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 12, 2009)

I dunno...I like bacon as much as the next guy or gal here but this guy's recipes are a bit much.

A 22 slice bacon and white bread sammich? Maybe...but that much bacon would bother me and I wouldn't be able to properly enjoy it.

Bacon cereal? Pass

A literal bacon cheeseburger? I'd be curious to try a bite but, again, it'd be way too much bacon for my liking.


Dennis


----------



## Rowan (Feb 13, 2009)

I made chicken fried bacon a while back (like chicken fried steak, but bacon). I took the bacon, dipped it in a milk and egg wash, then in flour and repeated the process twice before frying it. It was quite tasty


----------

